# Did you ask to cc at work?



## jb1023 (Jul 15, 2008)

I figured that while I am still waiting on my pemit this might be a good time to ask this question:

If you carry at work but are not required to for your job did you ask permission/does the boss know?

My job is mostly sitting behind a desk but I do have to crawl around on the floor or climb on ladders to move cables and things from time to time. It is a private construction company and they don't post signs nor do they address the issue in the employee handbook. I don't work in the greatest of neighborhoods and if I were to ask and they said no I certainly would not want to leave my gun in the car.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I work in an office setting and pointed out to our HR team that our HR handbook does not preclude firearms in the workplace. They have since amended to handbook. Though the handbook was amended I still keep my P3AT in a pocket of my PC bag. Statistically, the most likely places for me, a 40's year old office executive, to get shot, are in the workplace by a disgruntled worker or in my bedroom by my wife. (The latter seems more likely most days). As for women, they are more likely to be killed in a robbery or abduction or in the home by their significant other. (We tend to watch each other out of the corners of our eyes):mrgreen:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

jb1023 said:


> It is a private construction company and* they don't post signs nor do they address the issue in the employee handbook.*


Don't poke a sleeping tiger. They don't address it, neither do you then. If you bring it up, chances are they will make a rule against it. IMO, keep your mouth shut and go about your daily business.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I subscribe to the theory that it is easier to get forgiveness than it is to get permission.

I always use my best judgement and look to protecting the interests of the company I work for, and have done so for 25 years. They know this, and have never reversed a decision that I have made that went beyond my authority. I have extended this 'good judgement' to include carrying a concealed handgun, and I never mention it or bring attention to it in any way. Some of the upper management people know, but have said nothing, and will say nothing as long as no controversy arises. If they ever do, I will present my case, and then abide by their ruling.

Of course, this is Texas...so your mileage may vary.


----------



## AllAmerican (Dec 3, 2008)

I believe it is the law in SC that whether they have the place posted or not or if its in the handbook or not you must ask your employer for permission to carry period.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Todd said:


> Don't poke a sleeping tiger. They don't address it, neither do you then. If you bring it up, chances are they will make a rule against it. IMO, keep your mouth shut and go about your daily business.


That's exactly what I was thinking. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Todd said:


> Don't poke a sleeping tiger. They don't address it, neither do you then. If you bring it up, chances are they will make a rule against it. IMO, keep your mouth shut and go about your daily business.


+1.
No and No
i will not discuss any company handbook.


----------



## jb1023 (Jul 15, 2008)

Todd said:


> Don't poke a sleeping tiger. They don't address it, neither do you then. If you bring it up, chances are they will make a rule against it. IMO, keep your mouth shut and go about your daily business.


Kind of what I was thinking, just wanted to see what others thought.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I never ask, and never tell...

They have no right to question you if you are legal, and they have no need to know.

If some day, forbid you have to use your gun at work, your co-workers will likely be pretty glad you didn't get restricted... and it might save your life...

If mine is not in my waist band, it's in the bag under my desk...
JW


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

It's always be against Company policy at my work, in the handbook since my first day here. :smt076 They posted signs after we had 2 instances of armed hostage takers. :smt102


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

bruce333 said:


> ...They posted signs after we had 2 instances of armed hostage takers. :smt102


OMG, where do you work?


----------



## jb1023 (Jul 15, 2008)

bruce333 said:


> It's always be against Company policy at my work, in the handbook since my first day here. :smt076 They posted signs after we had 2 instances of armed hostage takers. :smt102


Unless those situations were perpetuated by employees then I would think that would maybe encourage lawful cc.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

jb1023 said:


> Unless those situations were perpetuated by employees then I would think that would maybe encourage lawful cc.


One was a temporary worker from an agency, the other was a mentaly unstable friend of a fired worker.

Company headquarters is in Illinois, if that tells you the mentallity of the ones that wrote the policy.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

bruce333 said:


> Company headquarters is in Illinois


That definitely explains it. :smt076

-Jeff-


----------



## jb1023 (Jul 15, 2008)

bruce333 said:


> Company headquarters is in Illinois,


Nuff said.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

bruce333 said:


> It's always be against Company policy at my work, in the handbook since my first day here. :smt076 They posted signs after we had 2 instances of armed hostage takers. :smt102


I don't think your company was very smart. If I were involved with the second occurrence, I would have sued.

If they had posted the sign after the first occurrence it would have prevented the second.

:mrgreen:


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Old Padawan said:


> I don't think your company was very smart. If I were involved with the second occurrence, I would have sued.
> 
> If they had posted the sign after the first occurrence it would have prevented the second.
> 
> :mrgreen:


Dangit Padawan! I had a big old nasty post ready to dump on your head. Then I re-read your post and saw that silly little smiley! You almost got me.

Personally, I think there should be a push for all people (sane) to be trained and armed. Optional, of course, to carry or not, but trained none the less. Put it back into schools, yes BACK into schools. I used to take my rifle to school in a gun rack so I could go shooting after football practice. Some schools had shooting teams. Ohhh the good old days.

Zhur


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

zhurdan said:


> Dangit Padawan! I had a big old nasty post ready to dump on your head. Then I re-read your post and saw that silly little smiley! You almost got me.
> 
> Personally, I think there should be a push for all people (sane) to be trained and armed. Optional, of course, to carry or not, but trained none the less. Put it back into schools, yes BACK into schools. I used to take my rifle to school in a gun rack so I could go shooting after football practice. Some schools had shooting teams. Ohhh the good old days.
> 
> Zhur


I remember those days!!! I lived in Utah during my high school years and we did the same thing.

Now it would either be stolen or you would be pulled over and asked to take it down to prevent some ding bat from stealing it.

Yes the good ole days.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Nope, but then I can't where I work and so I'm left no option. I work as a DoD Civilian employee and since I work on Federal property, it is expressly forbidden. No need to ask as it was mentioned several times and very clearly that it is not allowed on Federal property. Not even for service members living on post/base. A lock box isn't an option either as random vehicle searches are done and depending on the shift I have, I can't get away with transporting to or from the range excuse either. I just have to not carry and get over it. Not too hard as I don't feel obligated or compelled to carry everywhere nor every day.


----------



## davis_b_1 (Dec 2, 2008)

I must be lucky, I can carry at work, and they know I do. Infact I am not the only one at any given time I am sure there are 3-4 permit holders with weapons on them, Including the boss' (who own the place). Infact they have sponsered a couple CCW classes. That is where I took mine the last one we had we put through 30 people, and no we don't sell guns just a PRO Gun establishment.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I carry at work. Several people here do. There are training and time in job requirements. All but one of our management staff are Gunsite Graduates. 

You know its a good place to work when there is a clearing barrel at the main entrance.


----------



## WIlldun40 (Nov 7, 2007)

*I carry at work*

I did talk to my boss about concealed carry work. he said it would be a good idea becouse i drive a delevry truck and usely have alot of cash on hand. :smt023


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

nope i open carry cause its part of my job lol


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

zhurdan said:


> Personally, I think there should be a push for all people (sane) to be trained and armed. Optional, of course, to carry or not, but trained none the less. Put it back into schools, yes BACK into schools. I used to take my rifle to school in a gun rack so I could go shooting after football practice. Some schools had shooting teams. Ohhh the good old days.
> 
> Zhur


I can remember getting in line for the school bus with my .22 rifle. It was no big deal back then. I would take it into the school and leave it at the office. They would give it back to me after school and me and my buddies coud go prairie dog hunting. Now it wouldn't be the school bus picking you up, but the swat team. What is so different? There were no school shootings back then!

On the topic now, I can't CCW at work. The company policy is no weapons, even in locked cars. With the recent changes in Florida, I was hoping that this would change out here too. Hopefully someday.


----------



## slowhare (Dec 7, 2008)

I haven't asked yet, but am considering it. I don't feel the need to carry during normal business hours... but sometimes I go in on the weekend and am there alone.


----------



## Strabo40 (Oct 12, 2007)

I normally don't throughout the year except when I'm in after hours. However, during this time of the year we hire a bunch of people off the street (about 100) and my employer does not do any background checks. So I keep it concealed for 'justin' and no body knows and I don't let on that I do.


----------



## SemoShooter (Jul 5, 2007)

If the law does not prevent carry at work, and there is no official policy at work, I would go with the don't ask, don't tell policy.


----------



## YELLOWRADO (Dec 8, 2008)

agree with the dont ask dont tell...


----------



## jman511115 (Nov 26, 2008)

I will not bring it up when the time arises.


----------



## Mach One Man (Jan 11, 2008)

I do carry OTJ & my supervisor knows it. Due to the areas I encompass & dealing with law breakers the company policy is they leave it to my discretion but I did sign a release. My Supervisor (doesn't carry) was with me on a case this past summer & ask me what I was carrying & if I had extra mags when we were heading into the projects.


----------

